# What's up with the header?



## Callisto in NC (Oct 2, 2008)

Generally it's centered and now it's flush left with a big blue space next to it.  What happened?  Am I the only one it's doing it for?


----------



## babetoo (Oct 2, 2008)

not doing it on mine.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 2, 2008)

New advertising space?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 2, 2008)

No, no ad in the space.  Just blue.


----------



## GB (Oct 2, 2008)

Mine is like that too Cazllisto. I see it happen from time to time and then just as quickly as it came on it goes back to normal.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 2, 2008)

It's symbolic.  You came to Discuss Cooking out of the blue!


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 2, 2008)

OMG ~ Jeez that is too funny.  Thanks!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 5, 2008)

lol


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 9, 2008)

That's too funny!


----------



## deelady (Oct 11, 2008)

Very clever!!! Good one!


----------

